# craftsman router won't turn on



## wegz15 (May 10, 2014)

Hello, I have a craftsman 315.269211router. It was mounted on a rocket table. Worked fine then started bogging down, then intermittent power, now nothing. Any suggestions on what to look at? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

How long since the router had a good clean?

Some suffer worse that others, hanging upside down in a table.


----------



## wegz15 (May 10, 2014)

I have not cleaned it. Is there a particular way to clean one? First router I've owned. Usually just a quick clean after use. Nothing in depth.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Does the arbor turn freely? If not it could be bearings. You could try turning the arbor to different positions and see if it will start from certain positions but not others. If it does then you have burned out windings on the stator. It could be brushes and it could also be a speed control if it has one. You'll probably need to take it to a repair shop to have it diagnosed. Many don't charge for doing that. According to one of the members that worked for Sears that router was made by Ryobi.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

wegz15 said:


> I have not cleaned it. Is there a particular way to clean one? First router I've owned. Usually just a quick clean after use. Nothing in depth.


un-plug from power , will the shaft turn freely ? if not beiring's are probly bad, if all this is true than maybe a new router ? if no power lot's of thing's , any smell in the motor area ? switch rock's back and forth with smooth action ? if smell than winding's most likely gone, if it is only 1/4" may be time to upgrade to one that has 1/4 and 1/2 inch for bit size's , about all i can thank of , this is what i do with all my router's and any motor that has oping's is use my air comp. and spray air in them after each use. that way they are all ways like new new time you use them , good luck


----------



## wegz15 (May 10, 2014)

So, I got home from work this morning and double checked the model number. Number is actually 315.269210. 

Everything turns freely. No burn or electircal smell from router. Switch is fine. Tested continuity and there is when it is switched on. Haven't had time to test electrical connections further.


----------



## Rockenroller58 (Apr 29, 2014)

*Download Breakdown/Parts Link*

Unfortunately this site will not allow me to post a link to a parts download that I found on Google that describes the parts breakdown for your router, I use them to assist in dis-assembly from time to time, if I feel the item is salvageable. If your unit has extensive usage, I would spring for a new one.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Ken how are this morning


----------



## Yeoman (May 20, 2013)

*Switch problems,*

If you have tried the tests mentioned above and nothing seems obviously wrong with the motor I would suggest the on off switch, dust creeps into the housing and prevents the contacts touching, try a blast or two of high pressure air to see if that can get in to clear the contacts, if not first see if you can get into the switch to clean it up if not as it is off the router get it tested for continuity. If it fails a new switch is in your future.

If I buy a power tool with an on off switch that sits in with all the dust it creates I try to get it out, maybe on a wooden panel fastened to the outside, table saws are particularly bad for this. Doing this years ago stopped a recurring problem I had on my table saw.

I hope this helps.

Alex


----------



## wegz15 (May 10, 2014)

Well I've narrowed down the problem to the control board. the neutral isn't going all the way. However, if I bypass the control board it works. Is there any real use for the control board besides controlling speed?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> How long since the router had a good clean?
> 
> Some suffer worse that others, hanging upside down in a table.


I've got several old Craftsman routers, and all are used in my table. On the few occasions I opened one up, no dust at all. Apparently the little cooling fan blows it all out. Can't say about other routers tho. Definitely surprised me the first time.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

wegz15 said:


> Well I've narrowed down the problem to the control board. the neutral isn't going all the way. However, if I bypass the control board it works. Is there any real use for the control board besides controlling speed?


Just the speed only. If you are not using large bits the speed control is not necessary. Some people also recommend slower speeds for hard wood. Sounds like you have the capability to replace the controller yourself. Bypass it for now, if you need the slower speeds get the controller. Bypassing is same as setting it to full speed.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

wegz15 said:


> Well I've narrowed down the problem to the control board. the neutral isn't going all the way. However, if I bypass the control board it works. Is there any real use for the control board besides controlling speed?


Check the price on a new control board and if it's comparable to the cost of a new router then you don't need to worry about it. Bypass it and run it till it dies. If it is a cheap fix then you need an answer to that but my guess would be that it doesn't matter especially if the router seems to be running normally without it.


----------



## wegz15 (May 10, 2014)

I just bypassed it. Replacement board is 50$. Not worth it. If I need to I'll just buy an external controller.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

wegz15 said:


> I just bypassed it. Replacement board is 50$. Not worth it. If I need to I'll just buy an external controller.


That's probably the right way to go. I always wonder if the replacement part will work any better than the defective one. Many times it is either a defective design or made from poor quality components.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> That's probably the right way to go. I always wonder if the replacement part will work any better than the defective one. Many times it is either a defective design or made from poor quality components.


Agree with that summation.


----------

